# Samsung C32HG70 GSync Compatible?



## redrum181 (16. Januar 2019)

Heyho Leute,

hat jemand von Euch schon den Samsung C32HG70 (Adaptive Sync/​AMD FreeSync 2 HDR, 48-144Hz, LFC-Support) mit dem neuen Treiber ausprobiert? Ist dieser GSync Compatible?
Samsung C32HG70 ab €' '499,59 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Viele Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Manu (16. Januar 2019)

Er ist nicht offiziell zertifiziert aber es funktioniert.


----------



## Sinfin (16. Januar 2019)

Ich habe besagten Monitor und kann G-Sync nicht im NVIDIA-Control panel aktivieren


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2019)

Schon versucht Freesync im OSD des Monitors zu aktivieren?


----------



## Sinfin (16. Januar 2019)

ja, habe ich. Aber immer noch keinen extra Menüeintrag im Control Panel. Neustart brachte leider auch keine Besserung.


----------



## redrum181 (17. Januar 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Er ist nicht offiziell zertifiziert aber es funktioniert.



Mmmh... Gibt es dafür eine Anleitung? Bei Sinfin klappt es ja noch nicht...


----------



## Sinfin (17. Januar 2019)

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen: bis gerade eben wusste ich nicht, dass G- & Freesync nur über  DisplayPort funktioniert.   Ich habe meinen Samsung Aber via HDMI angeschlossen. Aber DisplayPort-Kabel Ist bestellt und ich werde berichten 

@redrum181: Google mal nach „enable g-sync“ da findest du Lösungen, selbst wenn die G-Sync Option anfangs nicht in deinem Control Panel angezeigt wird


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2019)

Beim Samsung ist doch ein DP Kabel dabei.
Hattest du überhaupt 144Hz über HDMI?


----------



## Sinfin (17. Januar 2019)

Ja, ein DP-Kabel ist standardmäßig dabei. Ich brauche aber eins auf Mini-DisplayPort. Und nochmal ja, 144 Hz laufen in der nativen Auflösung.


----------



## Thundereye (18. Januar 2019)

Habe den  Monitor auch. 

Freesync Ultimate Engine funktioniert nicht, da flackert das Bild ständig. 

Standard Engine funktioniert, jedoch bei Fullscreen Spielen ist der Mauszeiger teilweise nicht zu sehen und teils heftige Lags in Menüs etc. Sehr unzufriedenstellend...


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2019)

Hast du das neueste Firmwareupdate drauf?


----------



## Thundereye (18. Januar 2019)

Hab die Version 1019.2. Ich denke eine neuere gibts nicht oder?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2019)

Nein, ist das neuste.
Was hast du beim Punkt Gsync in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung eingestellt?


----------



## Thundereye (18. Januar 2019)

Habe genau nach Anleitung von PCGH gearbeitet. 

Habe gerade ein wenig herumprobiert, wenn ich den 2. Monitor abschalte klappt es . Zumindest besser als mit 2 Monitoren. 

Bei Ultimate Engine gibts zwar nach wie vor ein Flackern, aber bei Standard Engine funktioniert bei nur einem Monitor alles tadellos.. Sehr komisch...


----------



## 0ssi (18. Januar 2019)

Und Standard Engine bedeutet welche Sync Range ? Schliert es mit Response Time Standard statt Faster/Fastest nicht zu sehr ?


----------



## Hauersumpfler (19. Januar 2019)

Funktioniert mit DP und Standard Engine problemlos.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. Januar 2019)

Thundereye schrieb:


> Habe den  Monitor auch.
> 
> Freesync Ultimate Engine funktioniert nicht, da flackert das Bild ständig.
> 
> Standard Engine funktioniert, jedoch bei Fullscreen Spielen ist der Mauszeiger teilweise nicht zu sehen und teils heftige Lags in Menüs etc. Sehr unzufriedenstellend...


Bei mir läuft es mit Ultimate einwandfrei


----------



## Turo1984 (19. Januar 2019)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen standard Range und ultimate Range? 

Ich würd mir den gern zulegen,  Voraussetzung wäre dass freesync, also gsync, funktioniert.....


----------



## dollti (19. Januar 2019)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es mit Ultimate einwandfrei


Bei mir funktioniert es auch mit Ultimate. Angeschlossen mit Display Port. Habe auch schon Doom und
Shadow of the Tomb Raider HDR600 (Freesync2) damit gespielt.


----------



## Zailes (9. Februar 2019)

Bei mir Funktioniert es, so olala in Bo4 hab ich hin und wieder ein flackern, in Division2 Beta wiederum nicht. 

Super finde ich an dem Monitor dass man die Firmware updaten kann, G-Sync Compatible ist ja jetzt noch nicht solange seitens Nvidia freigeschaltet demnach bleibt Hoffnung das da noch was von Samsung kommt.

Kann ja eigentlich nur ein Software prob sein wenn es bei dem einen funktioniert und bei dem anderen nicht? Oder an der Karte (habe pascal 1080 evga FTW)


----------



## Ericius (9. Februar 2019)

Im Handbuch wird extra darauf hingewiesen, dass es zu Flickern kommen kann, wenn man Freesync bzw. mit Nvidia dann adaptiv Sync nutzt. Ich habe das Problem mit meiner Radeon manchmal auch, aber kein Plan woran es konkret liegt.


----------



## Zailes (13. Februar 2019)

Hat jemand den Moni in Verbindung mit einer AMD karte? Ich hab noch 6 Tage Zeit ihb zurück zu schicken. Eigentlich bin ich happy damit aber das geflacker mit Nvidia stört mich ziemlich Zumal ich ihn extra gekauft habe um nicht mehr an Nvidia bzw. G Sync gebunden zu sein


----------



## nitg (8. März 2019)

Zailes schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Moni in Verbindung mit einer AMD karte? Ich hab noch 6 Tage Zeit ihb zurück zu schicken. Eigentlich bin ich happy damit aber das geflacker mit Nvidia stört mich ziemlich Zumal ich ihn extra gekauft habe um nicht mehr an Nvidia bzw. G Sync gebunden zu sein



Ja, ich hab ihn seit gestern mitsamt einer RX Vega 56 - bin bisher recht zufrieden damit. Man muss zwar einiges einstellen/nachkorrigieren (z.B. Helligkeit, wenn HDR aktiv), aber das Bild ist ein Augenschmaus. Flackern konnte ich bisher keines feststellen


----------



## Zailes (15. März 2019)

Habe das Flackern in den Griff bekommen, und zwar sieht es aus als würde Samsung teilweise minderwertige Kabel mit  liefern. Einfach ein gutes DP 1.4 Kabel gekauft und jetzt ist es weg


----------



## cadaver666 (16. März 2019)

also ein "gutes" kabel scheint echt essentiell zu sein.
hatte bisher das mitgelieferte kabel dran, und habe als beispiel beim ladescreen von anthem ein flackern drin, im spiel allerdings gar nicht.
heute ein 3m kabel mit "vergoldeten" anschlüssen von der arbeit mitgenommen, und beim starten von anthem ständig blackscreens drin.
freesync2 auf meiner 1070 ist quasi völlig unbrauchbar damit.
also scheinen kabel wirklich einen bedeutenden einfluss zu haben, obs funzt, oder halt nicht.
was mir bei anthem übrigens aufgefallen ist, dass ich mit dem ultimate-mode in der base ca. 20% höhere fps habe,
als im "normalen" freesync mode, bei dem ich in den ladescreens kein flackern habe.


----------



## 0ssi (16. März 2019)

Auf HWLuxx gab es ein ähnliches Problem und als Fehler hatte sich wohl die schlechte Abschirmung des DP Kabels herausgestellt welches zu nah am Stromkabel war.


----------



## papastone (2. Dezember 2019)

wollte hier nochmal nachfragen, weil ja mittlerweile doch ein wenig zeit vergangen ist.
Ist der Monitor jetzt komplett G-Sync kompatibel? Oder gibt es immer noch Probleme?
Läuft der Monitor bei euch einwandfrei?


----------

